
The Common Lisp Directory finally crashed after 823 days - nickb
http://groups.google.com/group/comp.lang.lisp/msg/901a31c82d9ffb16
======
jk4930
That's sexy. :)

Well, it pays to use good technology. Lisp and Debian are great. And Ada 2005
(yeah, now vote me down).

~~~
ingas
I vote YOU (not Ada) up =)

In russian language "yazyk Ada"(language Ada) sounds as "language of Hell" =)

------
Tichy
Hm, is it good news that the Common Lisp Directory is basically only an
experiment?

------
apgwoz
The biggest question I have is, could this have been done with SBCL, CLISP, or
CMULisp? I'm guessing it could have.

------
rob
Ouch.. I guess Lisp is out as far as being able to scale is concerned.

~~~
gnaritas
And how exactly do you figure that? A single process running for two years non
stop is out fucking standing. Most frameworks just give the illusion of
stability by continually recycling processes, often in time units of minutes
or hours.

